# Gary Littlejohn 26" BMX cruiser



## looneymatthew (Jun 29, 2013)

Just got this .   Stoked. I think its s 1977


----------



## sam (Jun 30, 2013)

good score--nice bike--wish I could find such


----------



## RyanPartridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice pickup!

Is the seat post 7/8" or 13/16"?


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 2, 2013)

*not sure*

it has a shim in with the post , has messing w/it last night , i would like to find a really clean post that fits without a shim? 




RyanPartridge said:


> Nice pickup!
> 
> Is the seat post 7/8" or 13/16"?


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 2, 2013)

*whats the difference?*

is that one way to tell the date/year of frame 



RyanPartridge said:


> Nice pickup!
> 
> Is the seat post 7/8" or 13/16"?


----------



## RyanPartridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew, I tried sending a PM but your inbox is full...


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 2, 2013)

*cleaned out my in box*

i think thats why people havent been responding to me the last few weeks................  faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaK





RyanPartridge said:


> Matthew, I tried sending a PM but your inbox is full...


----------

